# Acryl Custom Kühlung



## joelbolz (17. Oktober 2017)

*Acryl Custom Kühlung*

Hey alle zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich bin mit meiner Frage im richtigen Forum gelandet.

Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, auf was man bei seiner Custom-Acryl-Hardpipe-Wasserkühlung alles achten muss.
Also gibt es sowas wie Pumpen, CPU-Kühler oder sonstige Komponenten, die nur oder gar nicht mit Acrylrohren kompatibel sind? Gibt es Besonderheiten oder Bestandteile, die es bei einer Softtube-Kühlung nicht gibt? 
Nett wäre auch eine Liste aller Komponenten, die ich generell brauchen werde (Vllt. sogar mit konkreten Empfehlungen für die verschiedenen Teile).


Wenns sowas gibt (ich habs nicht gefuden) wäre es super, wenn mir jemand vllt einen Link zu nem Artikel oder so über Hardpipe Wasserkühlungen generell schicken könnte.

Tut mir Leid, wenn meine Fragen vllt ein wenig banal erscheinen, aber ich bin sehr interessiert an der 'Custom-Kühl-Community' und würde gerne mehr darüber lernen (irgendwo fängt jeder ja mal an) 

Danke im Voraus für Eure Zeit  . Ich freue mich über jede Antwort


----------

